# Agression rising?



## caudataman5000 (May 13, 2009)

I have a male golden tegu,
he is slowly gaining agression. Can you give me some tips on how to stop it from getting worse? Any advice I will appriciate! :idea:


----------



## omgtaylorg (May 13, 2009)

Well sad to say but you did indeed pick the most notable tegu for agression, most Columbians wont ever settle down and be tame like an Argentine tegu. Thats just how they are. If you read the "taming the beast" topic on the main page of tegutalk, it will give you alot of helpful hints. But again if it is me taking a random guess(more like hypothesis), I would say the Columbian is always gonna have some fight in him. Start by putting a recently warn shirt in his enclosure. Good luck. Keep us updated.


----------



## laurarfl (May 14, 2009)

There are people who keep and enjoy Colombians. Mine is quite nice, but more skittish than the Argentines. I used the T-shirt technique for a long time. I fed her outside of the enclosure so that being handled had a positive association. I used gloves if I had a thought she would bite, but I've never been bitten by her. I've always kept her in an area with a lot of people so she could us and be used to seeing us. In the beginning, she was very huffy and would tail whip. I would just put my hand in slowly to lift her from underneath. There are times I just had to grab her, but I try to avoid that if possible. Now she'll just walk up your arm to come out.

So...what's going on with your guy? How old is he? What are his temps like? What are you feeding him? Some people have found live feeding encourages aggression. I always feed F/T, so I can't vouch for that. I've seen behavior changes associated with age and with behavior: I huff and act mean-you leave-it works-I'll act mean, and then there's the teenage rebellion sort of behavior .


----------



## caudataman5000 (May 14, 2009)

thanks for the help you guys! Im gunna try the T-shirt tecnique. He isnt like mean, just very fast. Ive also been feeding him ringneck snakes, rodents, worms, and fruit. Is that a correct diet?


----------



## Jer723 (May 14, 2009)

he actually eats the fruit? i always thought columbians were strictly carnivores? thats pretty weird, and whats a ringneck snake? :drool


----------



## caudataman5000 (May 14, 2009)

a ringneck snake is a pretty small missouri native snake. My buddy captive breeds them. He gives them to me for food. My tegu absolutely loves them


----------



## taterbug (Dec 24, 2009)

Well mine is mean as crap he will run at the glass and try to bite you over and over till you leave he just started this junk and it is a real pain in the $%@#I sure hope yall can come up with something because I have tried all the shirt things and socks holding him a lot ect... nothing works he will bite you reguardless HA HA...


----------



## whoru (Dec 25, 2009)

welcome to the world of the columbian tegu


----------

